# plant ID please help!



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)

k so no idea what these ones are i know one may be a sword. but what type i not shur

other i have no idea. i bought the sword and the bulb ones were inner twined with it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st might be _Zephyranthes candida_. Not really a suitable aquarium plant. Second looks like a Rubin sword.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree on Z. candida. It won't fare well in your tank, so why not put it in a small flowerpot instead and keep it well watered? They get pretty crocus-like flowers.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that the one you brought in with the white flower? The marginal plant?

Also, read CAPE's forum


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Is that the one you brought in with the white flower? The marginal plant?


Indeed it is.


----------



## deup (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks guys


----------

